# Russian Troops Now in Venezuela



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I guess that Russia wants to step on our feet.



> CARACAS (Reuters) - Two Russian air force planes landed in Venezuela's main airport on Saturday carrying a Russian defense official and nearly 100 troops, according to a local journalist, amid strengthening ties between Caracas and Moscow.


https://www.weaselzippers.us/415051-breaking-russian-troops-and-supplies-flown-into-venezuela/


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, who would have ever thought that would happen?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Let them have it and let the people who voted for the socialist enjoy their new masters.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

they announced a few weeks ago the Putin was sending in his own people to guard the dictator - this might be them or more of them or perhaps an advance team getting ready for a few battalions of airborne to come in ...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> Well, who would have ever thought that would happen?


I guess that I am little surprised that it was Russia versus China making a show to support the regime. I am guessing that Russia wants greater control of the world oil supplies. What do you make of it?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And 15,000 Cuban troops have been there for some time.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't care. It ain't ours to say what happens.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Well since Putin and Trump are incahoots I'm sure this is all part of the deal they made when Russia colluded with him to win the election.

I shit you not that is probably what CNN is running with.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Russia and China "borrowed" some billions to Maduro along the years, they are just arriving to take over the country (and the oil) as payment 😕 no friendship there


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I guess that Russia wants to step on our feet.
> 
> https://www.weaselzippers.us/415051-breaking-russian-troops-and-supplies-flown-into-venezuela/


It is none of our business.
But, since War Monger John Bolton is one of Trump's close advisers now, I am worried. It's always the old farts safe at home that send young boys to die for their own vainglory.
Bastards.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

As long as they don't set up strategic forces there it's not our concern. We just don't need another Cuban missile crisis.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> As long as they don't set up strategic forces there it's not our concern. We just don't need another Cuban missile crisis.


Oh, but you know it'll happen.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Denton said:


> Oh, but you know it'll happen.


Lord I hope not. I think we will fight over that. I hope the Russians wouldn't risk it. There isn't anything to gain and a lot to lose. If they set up strategic offensive weapons and we went after them all they have is the threat of nuclear war. Back to the MAD stance of the cold war. Its too much distance for them. The logistics of supplying forces there with our Navy and Air Force chewing them up is untenable. So their only choice is nuclear war or back down.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I guess that I am little surprised that it was Russia versus China making a show to support the regime. I am guessing that Russia wants greater control of the world oil supplies. What do you make of it?


China is much smarter than that, they may send assistance but not troops. China would love for the US and Russia to be involved in a conventional war, they would be the strongest power left standing. Whoever won would be severely weakened.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> China is much smarter than that, they may send assistance but not troops. China would love for the US and Russia to be involved in a conventional war, they would be the strongest power left standing. Whoever won would be severely weakened.


 The US military has long planned on a war on two fronts at the same time. I know it is cool to say our military is a bunch of idiots but they are not. If by chance US and Russia get at it toe to toe. Watch China Glow in the distance.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> The US military has long planned on a war on two fronts at the same time. I know it is cool to say our military is a bunch of idiots but they are not. If by chance US and Russia get at it toe to toe. Watch China Glow in the distance.


I have no issue with the military, and I do not consider them idiots, I am sure they have contingency plans for just about everything. We learned in Vietnam and every conflict since then that the issue is not with the military capabilities, but with the lack of back bone to execute those abilities shown by our elected leaders. It might not poll well.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

No surprise here. Another move on the chess board.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Yavanna said:


> Russia and China "borrowed" some billions to Maduro along the years, they are just arriving to take over the country (and the oil) as payment &#55357;&#56853; no friendship there


Kind of what I was thinking and makes sense.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

we'll know shortly if Putin has an expansion in mind - he'll arrange for some "rebel" attacks - maybe kill a few Russian "peacekeepers" - and that'll give him excuses to bring more troops in ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another take on the Ruskies being in Venezuela.....



> What they've done is strike harder and faster than the U.S. has, the U.S. having calculated that it can just wait for the slow bleed of defecting Venezuelan troops to do their work.
> 
> The Russians saw that wait and decided to seize the day. They are, after all, students of history. They know that not being militarily prepared for an invasion is a good way to get an Afghanistan-like result - so they've upgraded. They also know that color revolutions spell trouble for them, and a the independent Moscow Times notes, they are reading Venezuela as a color revolution. They also know that propping up a dictator, as they did in Syria, as a means of defending their perceived strategic interests, works with the Americans, who have pretty much let him have his way there. Lastly, they know in their bones that the U.S. would gladly do anything to avoid any direct confrontation with them, which was the lesson they took from the Cuban missile crisis.
> 
> Which indeed means it is a test for President Trump.


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/is_it_time_for_russia_to_get_a_taste_of_the_monroe_doctrine.html


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

More yet. Now there is....



> new satellite images reveal a major deployment of S-300 air defense missile systems to a key airbase south of Caracas.





> Perhaps paralleling the Syria situation, this could be the start of a scenario where the greater the proxy action and threats from the United States, the more Russia will slowly intervene at the behest of Maduro.
> 
> All of these developments signalling closer Russian-Venezuelan military-to-military cooperation in the face of Washington saber rattling come after three months ago the two allies held military exercises on Venezuelan soil, which the US at the time had condemned as Russia encroachment in the region.
> 
> But now with a high level Russian commander on the ground, and with Russian-made S-300s under the control of Maduro forces, it is unlikely that the US will act forcefully following the failed coup attempt of the past two months.


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-03-25/venezuela-military-deploys-s-300-missiles-following-russian-troop-arrival


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

RedLion said:


> More yet. Now there is....
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-03-25/venezuela-military-deploys-s-300-missiles-following-russian-troop-arrival


I hope it doesn't come down to shooting at each other but the Wild Weasels have something for Russian anti air


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Another take on the Ruskies being in Venezuela.....
> 
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/is_it_time_for_russia_to_get_a_taste_of_the_monroe_doctrine.html


This is pretty much my take. Putin is a crafty bastard. He knows full well we won't go to war so he get's another toe in the western hemisphere without much cost. Our red lines drawn in crayon do not worry him.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

It may only be a bargaining chip since the US has started supporting Ukraine with weapons that can hurt the Russian occupiers.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Update...



> Trump Tells Russia to Get Its Troops Out of Venezuela


https://www.weaselzippers.us/415542-trump-tells-russia-to-get-its-troops-out-of-venezuela/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Update....



> Well, now we get the truth about Russia's real mission. One of Russia's ambassadors passed on a letter from Russia's equivalent of the Senate to Colombia's Senate, warning the neighbor to not dare violate Venezuelan airspace, or there would be hell to pay. If you can read Spanish, here is El Tiempo of Bogota's report. Here is a Google translation of what the Russians said:
> 
> *"The communication, signed by the Russian ambassador in Bogotá, Sergei Koshkin, and dated March 28, explicitly states that any type of incursion into Venezuela, which is supported by the countries that have supported the opposition to the regime of Nicolás Maduro -As is the case of Colombia- will be interpreted by Moscow as a threat to peace and international security."*


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/russias_been_in_venezuela_less_than_two_weeks_and_already_its_threatening_to_attack_colombia.html


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Update....
> 
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/russias_been_in_venezuela_less_than_two_weeks_and_already_its_threatening_to_attack_colombia.html


I'd say an "incursion could be coming soon - then here comes the MIGs and more troops


----------

